

Born free: Open-source software in the recession - __
http://www.economist.com/opinion/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13743278

======
ZeroGravitas
Bit saddened to read this quote:

“Open-source software has become a means to an end,” says Forrester’s Mr
Hammond. “Most firms don’t really care that it is libre, as in freedom, but
that it is gratis, as in beer.”

a) because "gratis, as in beer" is a simply ridiculous turn of phrase, and b)
the previous paragraph has a far more insightful comment that totally
repudiates this:

"But cost is not the only reason for open source’s growing popularity. Many
firms now know that it offers more flexibility than proprietary programs, the
licences for which often include restrictions on how they can be used"

The forrester guy appears to be trying to say "Companies aren't interested in
the politics of free software, they just don't like having intrusive controls
and limitations placed on what they can do with the software" i.e. he's
entirely missed the point of Free Software and has just mentally labelled it
as "political" or "religious" and so ignores it.

------
eru
Suprisingly balanced article by a mainstream (i.e. non-geek) newspaper.

~~~
bjelkeman-again
I actually consider The Economist to be a geek magazine, but not a s/w or h/w
geek, but business/politics/economy geek news magazine. (Also a subscriber for
many years.)

~~~
eru
Yes. I also subscribe. I probably should have written 'non-computer geek
magazine'.

